
Animated vector map - frankydp
http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-assets/?procedural/tronish.yaml#16/40.7123/-74.0044
======
coldnebo
Cool! I'm curious about the traffic patterns -- for example I see them slow
down towards areas of complexity and speed up on straights.

Is this just an emergent property of the number of control points on your
traffic curves, or was it intentional?

It would be cool if some kind of max-flow algorithm were applied to generate
realistic traffic flow speeds; a kind of baseline throughout measurement for
the road system geometry without further detail.

------
daurnimator
Black screen for me. console is full of

> main thread tile load error for 19299/24641/16: Error: There was a network
> error[object XMLHttpRequestProgressEvent]

~~~
melling
I think your first instinct should be to provide your browser with version#
and system.

It works for me on my iPhone.

~~~
daurnimator
Chrome and Firefox on Windows 7

------
KhalilK
At first I thought this was using real-time traffic data and I got
overexcited. It still looks pretty neat nonetheless!

Running smoothly on latest Chrome on Ubuntu 14.04.

------
jameshart
While the Tron styling is cute, I think there's some real map usability
improvements here. The high contrast between buildings and roads, and seeing
flows of connections between roads (albeit backwards from the actual flow
direction), makes these maps really easy to interpret in a dense city
environment, compared to, for example, Google maps' low contrast white and
pale gray blocks (they're designed to enable typography to be more visible). I
find with this visualization, I'm able to orient myself very easily in a city
I know, and identify landmarks far more readily than I am on Google's busy
view.

If this distinguished between footpaths, train tracks and roads, and correctly
interpreted traffic flow directions, it would actually be the beginning of
something pretty useful.

------
jmah
There's more stuff here:
[https://mapzen.com/tangram](https://mapzen.com/tangram)
[https://github.com/tangrams/](https://github.com/tangrams/)

------
jay-anderson
Cool. One minor criticism: this is in NYC, but the direction of movement looks
like cars driving on the left side.

~~~
gojomo
It's everywhere else, too!

SF: [http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-
assets/?procedural/tr...](http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-
assets/?procedural/tronish.yaml#15/37.7846/-122.3995)

London: [http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-
assets/?procedural/tr...](http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-
assets/?procedural/tronish.yaml#15/51.5097/-0.1034)

For me, the traffic-pulses on two-way streets everywhere look like they're on
the _right_ side… but I think I see a few one-ways where the pulses are going
the locally-correct direction.

------
Tideflat
This is an awesome example of a procedural city generator. Care to share the
algorithm?

~~~
XaspR8d
A little too awesome unfortunately. (It's NYC)
[https://goo.gl/maps/p4UKe](https://goo.gl/maps/p4UKe)

~~~
Tideflat
Sad. I was confused by "procedural" in the URL.

------
deanclatworthy
Finally found Helsinki: [http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-
assets/?procedural/tr...](http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-
assets/?procedural/tronish.yaml#14/60.1634/24.9405)

All nerdporn aside, I have to say I find this map easier to read than a
standard map for seeing transport routes.

------
seszett
Rail is shown the same way as roads, I'm not sure if this was intended:

[http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-
assets/?procedural/tr...](http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-docs-
assets/?procedural/tronish.yaml#16/50.6306/3.0816)

------
grumblepeet
Wow this looked beautiful on my iPad for a few minutes then it got so hot I
had to take the tablet off of my leg. If I left it on longer I reckon it would
damage the iPad.

------
ddingus
This worked great for me. Nice work. I like the presentation and UX dynamics a
lot. Feels solid, almost no lag.

Pinch zoom would be cool, but I'm not complaining. :)

------
thomasfoster96
aaaaand I just lost another tab in Google Chrome. Hooray for installing
Firefox Nightly.

I wonder if something like this could be made fairly easily in SVG. 3D-ish
buildings would be hard, but I suppose the roads could be animated paths.

------
irascible
WebGL, and more generally, browser as 3d engine, fucking rules. It's going to
replace your desktop, your OS, your HTML and all that other garbage you've
been working with for the last 20 years. Mark my words.

~~~
frik
Especially as now all modern browsers support WebGL.

Interesting stats: [http://webglstats.com/](http://webglstats.com/)

~~~
andybak
So websites that already have an interest in WebGL and probably therefore have
an audience interested in WebGL are used to measure of WebGL adoption?

Slightly skewed sample methinks.

~~~
frik
As all modern browsers support WebGL (now also IE with v11 and iOS with v8),
the stats show which browser version on which platform supports which WebGL
features/extensions.

(I am not related to that website. Afaik Google used to contribute too.)

